# General Arrangement Drawings



## john1950

Modelers and others out there may find the link below of interest, site contains some very good GA drawings as PDFs, mainly crude carriers:

http://www.hellespont.com/index.php?seite=ships&id=7

happy viewing


----------



## Shipbuilder

Had a look at site, but plans I found at were incomplete & not suitable for model making.
Bob


----------

